# "Croc Hunter" killed in underwater accident



## Mouseferatu (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/09/04/australia.irwin/index.html

This really, really sucks, even if we almost had to expect something like it would happen to him eventually.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Sep 4, 2006)

Great now I feel guilty about making all those jokes.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Sep 4, 2006)

He died as he lived - with the animals he loved, doing potentially dangerous things.

Stingray barb to the chest, what a way to go.

RIP Steve.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Jakar (Sep 4, 2006)

I live just a short way from his home and I tell you the news went around like a wild fire.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 4, 2006)

Alas, since I think Steve would be against my avenging his death... I'll guess I'll just have to play Jaws on my NES emulator instead of going deep sea fishing.


----------



## Digital M@ (Sep 4, 2006)

Cheers!  It is wonderful to see people who enjoy life so much and find a passion in what they do.  He energy and enthusiasm was contagious.  My thoughts and prayers go to his family, losing a husband and father can be one of the most emotionally difficult things people can go through.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow that is a shocker. Somehow I always thought that he was safe with animals, and that is not how he would go.


----------



## Villano (Sep 4, 2006)

On one of the morning show (The Today Show,  I think), one of the hosts talked about the incident where he took his baby in with the crocs.  He said that this event shouldn't overshadow his life, and then they showed a clip of Irwin defending his actions.  He came off as a weirdo, saying that "everyone is an expert" (like it takes an expert to know that you shouldn't take your kid into a crocodile pit) and trying to say that living by a busy road is actually more dangerous.

I'm not trying to beat up on the guy now that he's dead, but this sort of proves his critics right.  Wild animals are dangerous and unpredictable.  Irwin was a professional who supposedly knew what he was doing and he was killed.  He's lucky his kid wasn't killed years ago.


----------



## 6pakofdwarves (Sep 4, 2006)

I disagree Villano, I don't think this proves his critics right. The account I read said he did not know the stingray was there and he accidentally boxed it in. Then it struck him, had he been aware of what was happening I doubt he would have gotten in the same situation. He took risks, sure, but he DID know what he was doing. He never would have made it to 44 years of age if he didn't. It was nothing more than a freak accident I think. And my heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Kesh (Sep 4, 2006)

From the reports, he made the classic mistake: in trying to get a better shot for the cameras, he cornered the stingray and made it feel threatened. That's the #1 thing you _never_ do with an animal.

Never mind, they clarified that he didn't mean to. Stingrays _do_ like to hide under the sand, so he may not have even known it was there.

Irwin was a greta host and a wonderful teacher. I'm going to miss seeing him on TV.


----------



## Elf Witch (Sep 4, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> On one of the morning show (The Today Show,  I think), one of the hosts talked about the incident where he took his baby in with the crocs.  He said that this event shouldn't overshadow his life, and then they showed a clip of Irwin defending his actions.  He came off as a weirdo, saying that "everyone is an expert" (like it takes an expert to know that you shouldn't take your kid into a crocodile pit) and trying to say that living by a busy road is actually more dangerous.
> 
> I'm not trying to beat up on the guy now that he's dead, but this sort of proves his critics right.  Wild animals are dangerous and unpredictable.  Irwin was a professional who supposedly knew what he was doing and he was killed.  He's lucky his kid wasn't killed years ago.





I had to walk away when I first read this because I would have had the moderators all over me for what I wanted to say.

The whole croc feeding thing should not define his life. I don't think it was the smartest thing to do. Parents do dumb thing sometimes hang a baby out of a window ala Michael Jackson, drive with your kid on your lap ala Spears.

One action does not make someone a bad parent. If that was true then I am a horrible parent. I made the mistake of puttting my son strapped in his carseat on the hood of my car while I got some packages out. It was not careful enough and the thing fell of the hood. The carseat landed face down on the asphalt. Luckily my two month old son was not hurt because he was so well strapped in.

I will also admit to a couple a times of not putting him in the carseat because I was in other people's cars. That was very wrong and I got lucky nothing bad happened and my son is now an adult.


Steve Irwin did a lot to improve the lives of animals and he educated people about them in a fun enganging way. Is death is a loss to his family , his fans and to the animals he cared about.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 4, 2006)

Stingrays are amongst the most docile animals you'll ever come across - they will flee before they attack and in the right circumstances are safe to swim around (not with since they are wild animals).

This was a freak accident and Steve Irwin despite being a mad Australian did do great things in teaching us that even the 'ugliest' creatures are beautiful and not deserving of the reputations imposed upon them


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 4, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to beat up on the guy now that he's dead, but this sort of proves his critics right.  Wild animals are dangerous and unpredictable.





Sorry, but I gotta disagree. Life is dangerous and unpredictable. Plenty of people work around aligators all day, every day, without getting eaten. The man worked with dangerous animals for many years without incident. Using his death as justification for what you already felt is a bit off, since if he'd been hit by a car, I doubt anyone would go "see, he was right, it IS more dangerous near a road!".


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 4, 2006)

_Irregular Webcomic_ also reminds of him (one of the characters in the comic is obviously absolutely not based on Steve Irwin): http://www.irregularwebcomic.net/1317.html
Comic: http://www.irregularwebcomic.net//special/SteveIrwin.jpg


----------



## Villano (Sep 4, 2006)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I gotta disagree. Life is dangerous and unpredictable. Plenty of people work around aligators all day, every day, without getting eaten. The man worked with dangerous animals for many years without incident. Using his death as justification for what you already felt is a bit off, since if he'd been hit by a car, I doubt anyone would go "see, he was right, it IS more dangerous near a road!".




Sorry for annoying everyone.  It wasn't my indention.  But, while people work around alligators and crocs everyday, they don't take their kids in with them.  They know better.  We're not talking about putting your kid on the hood of your car here.  It's the equivalent of a lion tamer taking his toddler into the cage as part of the act (don't forget, it was part of Irwin's act, not a one time dumb thing, and he intended to repeat it until Australia's child services stepped in).  

The point I was making was that he said his child was never in danger because he was in control of the situation.  When I said that it proved his critics right, what I meant was that you're never in control of a situation with wild animals.   Yes, it was a freak accident, but that same sort of freak accident could have happened when he had his child only feet away from a crocodile.


----------



## Starman (Sep 4, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> Sorry for annoying everyone.  It wasn't my indention.  But, while people work around alligators and crocs everyday, they don't take their kids in with them.  They know better.  We're not talking about putting your kid on the hood of your car here.  It's the equivalent of a lion tamer taking his toddler into the cage as part of the act (don't forget, it was part of Irwin's act, not a one time dumb thing, and he intended to repeat it until Australia's child services stepped in).
> 
> The point I was making was that he said his child was never in danger because he was in control of the situation.  When I said that it proved his critics right, what I meant was that you're never in control of a situation with wild animals.   Yes, it was a freak accident, but that same sort of freak accident could have happened when he had his child only feet away from a crocodile.




Still, is now the right time to bring that up? Agree or disagree with him, he was killed and it is unfortunate. Think about his wife and kids. They don't get to see him anymore.


----------



## Villano (Sep 4, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Still, is now the right time to bring that up? Agree or disagree with him, he was killed and it is unfortunate. Think about his wife and kids. They don't get to see him anymore.




Yes, it was tragic he died.  Perhaps I should have waited a day or two, but I don't think that would have mattered since some people would still feel I was unfairly criticizing him.


----------



## Elf Witch (Sep 5, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> Sorry for annoying everyone.  It wasn't my indention.  But, while people work around alligators and crocs everyday, they don't take their kids in with them.  They know better.  We're not talking about putting your kid on the hood of your car here.  It's the equivalent of a lion tamer taking his toddler into the cage as part of the act (don't forget, it was part of Irwin's act, not a one time dumb thing, and he intended to repeat it until Australia's child services stepped in).
> 
> The point I was making was that he said his child was never in danger because he was in control of the situation.  When I said that it proved his critics right, what I meant was that you're never in control of a situation with wild animals.   Yes, it was a freak accident, but that same sort of freak accident could have happened when he had his child only feet away from a crocodile.




I read his comments about putting his baby in danger and you know what he some ways he was right. He had much more control over that situation then say a child playing on their street with a lot of traffic. Or playing in their backyard down here in Florida and having the child attacked by a gator. Or how about parents who own pit bulls that turn on their kids and kill them.

I personally would not have exposed my child to a croc like that. 

But as I said before I think it is wrong to use one act to define a person entire life.

As for this proving anything all it proves is that life can end when we least expect it. That diving into the ocean comes with some risk. But then walking out your front door comes with risk as well.


----------



## Emirikol (Sep 5, 2006)

*Croc' hunter Fails Save Vs. Poison*

Steve Erwin, the Crocodile Hunter is dead at 44.  He failed his saving throw vs. a StingRay while filming a great barrier reef program.

His contribution to DM's NPC accents and personalities the world over is immeasurable.

jh
Hey, I learned a valuable lesson from Steve..don't dangle your kids over crocodiles!


----------



## Glyfair (Sep 5, 2006)

A discussion on the WotC Eberron forums has convinced me to introduce a tribute in the form of a Talenta Halfling Dinosaur wrangler in my game.  He won't be a direct copy (no Aussie accent), but I will use some of his mannerisms and habits in the portrayal of the character.


----------



## megamania (Sep 5, 2006)

In "Off Topic" we have a thread on this subject.   Crazy way to go considering his crazier antics with much more dangerous creatures.   To my minor understanding of the incident the critter surprised him and was not part of the script.  Surprised and unprepared mixed with freakish strike (True strike finished with a critical?) he was killed.

Kinda sucks.   I had a mixed opinion of him but my kids were saddened to learn of it.  and that thus saddens me.


----------



## KenM (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't think he failed a save as the ray rolled a crit.    RIP Steve, you'll be missed.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 5, 2006)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> I read his comments about putting his baby in danger and you know what he some ways he was right. He had much more control over that situation then say a child playing on their street with a lot of traffic. Or playing in their backyard down here in Florida and having the child attacked by a gator. Or how about parents who own pit bulls that turn on their kids and kill them.



This is basically my opinion. He was in a controlled situation and the danger to his child was there, but minimal. He isn't Croc Hunter because he wears crocodile shoes, he knows how to handle the situations.

Contrast this to people with kids and dogs. Every time something happens, you hear the standard excuses of how the dog was trusted and it could never happen to them.

Myself, I think more parents endanger their kids with those stupid glass coffee tables than Irwin did in his act.



> I personally would not have exposed my child to a croc like that.



Right, nor would I, though neither of us is him. Plenty of parents bring their kids to work in environments that I'd never bring a kid to though.


> But as I said before I think it is wrong to use one act to define a person entire life.



The guy had a long career, it's a shame that folks see him dying in an accident and think "see, he endangered his kid".


> As for this proving anything all it proves is that life can end when we least expect it. That diving into the ocean comes with some risk. But then walking out your front door comes with risk as well.



Exactly so. Life is dangerous, and tragedy tends to take people by surprise.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 5, 2006)

Stingray poison isn't lethal, just incredibly painful- Steve is probably only the 4th person in recorded history to die from a Stingray's sting...

The fact that it was a large Stingray (with a larger stinger than usual) and that it hit directly hit his heart with the poison-  in game terms, a weak poison + crit with biggish weapon + shock- is probably what did it.

RIP, Steve Irwin..."Crocs Rule!"


----------



## Nifft (Sep 5, 2006)

Yipes! Guy brought a lot of amusement to the world. RIP.

 -- N


----------



## Wraith Form (Sep 5, 2006)

Ouch.  That seems wrong.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 5, 2006)

Life produces its own satire sometimes. 

That a man who spent his career dealing with deadly preditors (sharks, crocodiles, 'gaters) and other dangerous animals (those spiders and snakes in Australia that have that 2-step poison) becomes one of the very few people in history to be killed by a stingray is like that. It's like life, the real world, producing some ugly satire. 

This is not tim Treadwell being eaten by bears - he took dumb risks and was eventually killed by one of the largest land preditors alive. Steve was killed in a kind of freak accident by a stingray barb that went into his heart. I mean, if the barb had hit him any where else it would simply have been a somewhat funny incident. Now it is simply sad.


----------



## DMH (Sep 5, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Stingray poison isn't lethal, just incredibly painful- Steve is probably only the 4th person in recorded history to die from a Stingray's sting...




The 17th in the world and 2nd in Oz.



> The fact that it was a large Stingray (with a larger stinger than usual) and that it hit directly hit his heart with the poison-  in game terms, a weak poison + crit with biggish weapon + shock- is probably what did it.




I wonder if the poison had anything to do with his death- a hole in the heart tends to kill anyone.


----------



## Meloncov (Sep 5, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> The fact that it was a large Stingray (with a larger stinger than usual) and that it hit directly hit his heart with the poison-  in game terms, a weak poison + crit with biggish weapon + shock- is probably what did it.




I believe it was a shock-induced heart attack that actually killed, rather than as a direct result of the poison.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I believe it was a shock-induced heart attack that actually killed, rather than as a direct result of the poison.



 I thought it was the fact that the stinger went straight into his heart.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Sep 5, 2006)

According to what I've heard, which may not be entirely reliable.
1.) The stingray he surprised was very large, the stinger recovered from him was "the size of a fighting knife or a K-bar"
2.)  The barb struck him right in the center of the chest and pierced the most vital of organs, the heart.

So I can only figure poison had little to nothing to do with it, basically he got the equivalent of a big person shoving a fighting knife through his heart a non-survivable situation.

Regardless 

The inevitable bad jokes I'm sure we all made aside I think we all knew this sort of things would happen eventually.  Irwin was skilled he knew the risks he took and I don't doubt he knew it would happen someday.  He had his detractors, not everybody liked his style, but despite what a lot of people thought about his being a bit over-the-top and his risk-taking he did a good job of conveying his message about the natural world and its creatures to a new generation. While he may not have been my cup of tea he was a good person who lived his life well. Condolences to his family and his presence in popularizing the naturalist community and its work will be missed.


----------



## Elf Witch (Sep 5, 2006)

My son said about his death something I found very wise. He said that while he felt very sad for Steve Irwin's family he did not feel that sad for Steve because in his opinion it is better to die at 44 doing what you love after a short life filled with doing what you love than to live a long  boring life. full of regrets.

I can agree with this that while I wish he had a longer life at least he lived his life and up into the very last moment he lived doing what he loved most. 

I think that is the best any of can hope for.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm...  I just realized something...

Steve Irwin's death was MURDER! 

In Los  Angeles, there is a park which has a crocodile living in its lake, the crocodile's name is reggie.  During the last two years crocodile hunters from around the world visited the lake and  failed to capturing him.  Steve Irwin WAS going to come down to capture him this fall.

I think that Reggie the crocodile hired a trained Sting Ray assassin to kill Steve before he could come to LA.  It makes sense since last month all the traps and special gear Steve would have needed to capture Reggie arrived and we the city was waiting for Reggie to wake up from its hibernation (Reggie is an Aussie croc). What's strange is that Reggie haven't been seen since Steve Irwin announced he was going to come down to hunt him, but I swore I heard a news report mentioning that Reggie being spotted today...


----------



## Ghostwind (Sep 5, 2006)

Regardless of one's own personal feelings about Steve Irwin and his vibrant personality and style, no one can deny the amount of attention that he was able to generate on world wildlife conservation and awareness. He was a passionate and very dynamic person who not only loved what he did but loved sharing it with others. In today's world, that is a rare and admirable quality. 

In his short lifespan, Steve Irwin did more for wildlife conservation and bringing it right into your primetime TV and living room than any other person has since the likes of Jacques Cousteau and Marlin Perkins. That is a phenomenal accomplishment, especially in this day and age. His loss has created a void that won't be filled for some time to come.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 5, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> He was a passionate and very dynamic person who not only loved what he did but loved sharing it with others.



In the end, I think this is why he took his child with him into the croc pen.  He's a father doing what he loves, and he wanted to share that love with his child.  Like any other man with a passion, he wanted to sow that passion in his children.

I don't think what he did was any more dangerous than a lot of things folks do in this world.  He felt that so long as you respect the natural world, it holds minimal danger, and despite my continual shock, he proved his point time and again by handling lethal creatures without incident.

His death was similar to a pilot's death when a bird flies into his plane's turbine.  Yes, it was linked to what he did.  Naturally he wouldn't have been in a position to be stung by a stingray if he hadn't been underwater engaging the natural world as he was wont to do.  But it wasn't _because_ of what he did.  It was an accident of the environment.  And it certainly doesn't prove that his actions are any more dangerous as a result.

I say "more dangerous" because Steve never pretended that nature was completely safe.  Having watched some of his shows in the past, he was always adamant that incidents could and did happen.  One of his shows focused on a croc accident where one of his co-handlers gets bitten in the midsection by a huge croc.  It was a startling piece of film.  So Steve was certainly not trying to hide the dangers inherent in interacting with wild animals, nor was he crazy enough to believe that danger didn't exist.

He knew the dangers.  He knew how to best reduce those dangers.  And he felt that what risk there was was worth it for the chance to engage the natural world.

RIP Steve.  Like Elf Witch's son said, you lived a life doing what you loved.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 6, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Stingray poison isn't lethal, just incredibly painful- Steve is probably only the 4th person in recorded history to die from a Stingray's sting...
> 
> The fact that it was a large Stingray (with a larger stinger than usual) and that it hit directly hit his heart with the poison-  in game terms, a weak poison + crit with biggish weapon + shock- is probably what did it.



From all the news reports I heard, it was just the stab in the heart that killed him - the poison had nothing to do with it.

A complete and total freak accident.


----------



## Driddle (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3048709#post3048709
I don't believe he's dead.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 6, 2006)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> In the end, I think this is why he took his child with him into the croc pen.  He's a father doing what he loves, and he wanted to share that love with his child.  Like any other man with a passion, he wanted to sow that passion in his children.




The child in question was one month old at the time.  Given his grasp of biology, I doubt Mr. Irwin was under any misconception that he was showing his child anything the kid could comprehend.  However, he clearly was under the gave misconception that the public would accept his judgement on the risk and appropriateness of the action.  

It isn't as if anyone is perfect.  He made an error, as do we all.  He still deserves respect for the good he did do.


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 6, 2006)

Crikey!  Died doing what he loved, albeit, far too soon.  Condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Banshee16 (Sep 6, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> On one of the morning show (The Today Show,  I think), one of the hosts talked about the incident where he took his baby in with the crocs.  He said that this event shouldn't overshadow his life, and then they showed a clip of Irwin defending his actions.  He came off as a weirdo, saying that "everyone is an expert" (like it takes an expert to know that you shouldn't take your kid into a crocodile pit) and trying to say that living by a busy road is actually more dangerous.
> 
> I'm not trying to beat up on the guy now that he's dead, but this sort of proves his critics right.  Wild animals are dangerous and unpredictable.  Irwin was a professional who supposedly knew what he was doing and he was killed.  He's lucky his kid wasn't killed years ago.




Most of the critics likely *don't* know what they're talking about.  The fact that Steve went so long, and did so many crazy things without being killed before now means he was either extremely lucky, or maybe had an inkling as to what he was doing.

Far too many armchair quarterbacks on the new and talk shows.

I'm not surprised to hear it happened.  Eventually he was going to roll a critical fumble.  I just didn't expect it to a be a stingray that killed him.  Maybe a bear or wildcat or something.

He has some pretty young children....it's really too bad.  I'm sure he would have made a really interesting father to his kids.  Sure wouldn't have been boring 

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Stingray poison isn't lethal, just incredibly painful- Steve is probably only the 4th person in recorded history to die from a Stingray's sting...
> 
> The fact that it was a large Stingray (with a larger stinger than usual) and that it hit directly hit his heart with the poison-  in game terms, a weak poison + crit with biggish weapon + shock- is probably what did it.
> 
> RIP, Steve Irwin..."Crocs Rule!"




The account I read in the paper mentioned that he was still alive after the strike, because he pulled the barb out of his own chest....and then died immediately.  I'm wondering if maybe it was an unlucky strike, and it went into an artery, or the heart itself.  While it stayed in his chest, the hole it had created was shut....but as soon as he pulled it out, it bled out.  I remember from my lifeguard classes that you're not supposed to remove something that's pierced you, because if it's gone through an artery, it actually acts to seal the wound.  Remove it, and you have a hole, followed by massive blood loss.

Banshee


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 6, 2006)

The whole "he pulled the barb out" thing is now being claimed as a misquotation, so I'm not sure how much stock I'd put in it.


----------



## Driddle (Sep 6, 2006)

In response to the public declaration of "poor taste" and shutting down the "sighting" thread: 

Irwin is a beloved social icon, and an admittedly somewhat goofy one at that. My harmless effort to start a thread wherein we could share random sightings of the man is nothing less than a homage to his special attributes and an attempt to catapult him to the Elvis-like status he deserves. ... I believe that we'll see a bit of Steve every time we see a wild animal or a neighborhood critter running free.

I'm actually insulted to be accused of insulting the man's memory. That was unfair.

For the sake of discussion, I'd be interested in where the line of "bad taste" is drawn when we start joking about the passage of well-known people. Be honest: The criteria are entirely personal.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 6, 2006)

Driddle said:
			
		

> For the sake of discussion, I'd be interested in where the line of "bad taste" is drawn when we start joking about the passage of well-known people. Be honest: The criteria are entirely personal.




Well given that the Gods seem to have failed to hand down stone tablets dictating how one should handle such things, yes of course they are personal. Were you were expecting stone tablets? 

PC is usually pretty easy going, so perhaps you should try taking another look at what you wrote. This time try not to assume you are a world class satirist and try considering that maybe, just maybe with out the context of tone of voice, body language and facial expressions that what you wrote might not have come out the way it seemed to you or how you may have intended.

I've been on some boards where the mods are very harsh and very abitrary. Usually IME if the mods have shut down your thread on EN world, its for good reason.


----------



## Driddle (Sep 6, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Well given that the Gods seem to have failed to hand down stone tablets dictating how one should handle such things, yes of course they are personal.




Thank you.


----------



## Driddle (Sep 6, 2006)

Nevermind. I know my own intentions, and that's got to be good enough. This isn't worth arguing for.
I apologize for any inadvertant insult I may have posted.

Moving on now...


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 7, 2006)

I would suggest that it's primarily a matter of timing. In a few weeks or a month this might be funny to many folks, but not a day after the guy's death.

The Elvis sighting phenomenon didn't start until years after his death, and even then was considered to be very crackpot. It was only after years of people claiming it that it became funny and even a tribute.

Edited to note that I think your intention was good, but your timing not-so-good.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 7, 2006)

I will admit that I did not know of Driddle's now locked topic until I clicked it in this discussion.

Yes, I did find it to be in bad taste, or at least callous enough to register as such, though I will also point out that while Pirate Cat locked the topic he did not ban Driddle, so I will not continue to beat the dead equine.

Mr. Irwin was a unique person - how many comics, cartoons, and even game masters have imitated his style, knowing that the audience will recognize him from the first words in the caricature? For this, if nothing else, I will miss him - the world needs a few colorful eccentrics, and he used his eccentricity to help educate.

Rest in peace Mr. Irwin.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Felon (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey, the guy had a good run. He led a hell of a life, and braved the risks that came with it. 

As to making light of his death--hell, I think he'd have wanted it that way.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2006)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Nevermind. I know my own intentions, and that's got to be good enough. This isn't worth arguing for.
> I apologize for any inadvertant insult I may have posted.
> 
> Moving on now...



Two quick thoughts, Driddle. First, it is clear that you weren't trying to be cruel or mean, but in the opinion of the mods, it was the wrong time for such a thread.  

Second, next time email me, huh? We have rules about discussing such things online, and if you disagree with a mod I'd much rather have you discuss it with us personally via email. All addresses can be found in a sticky thread in the Meta forum.

Back to the discussion!


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 10, 2006)

Just out of interest the jokes stemming from Steve Irwins demise have already started circulating around the school yards.

I wont mention any - unless you want me too (the few I've heard are very mild)


----------

